# Wanted: gravel/touring bike mens medium



## Cathryn (16 Jan 2022)

Looking for a medium sized gravel bike (or tourer) for my son. He's about 5'7 with long legs.


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Jan 2022)

I’d recommend a Carrera Vanquish @ £450. It will take 32c tyres and mudguards, the brakes are flat mount too.


----------

